# UPDATED PICTURES OF BABIES!!!!



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

growing fast!!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Eee, so small and shiny! Cute!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

So little! Very cute! Is that all one litter?


----------



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes there were 11 babies in all


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love babies!!!!When I'm older,I want to breed=3


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Baby rats are so cute. I want to breed when im older too


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

They look so glittery and lovely, very sweet!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so adorable. *sigh*


----------

